
Rethinking Databases and Noria with Jon Gjengset [audio] - btown
https://corecursive.com/030-rethinking-databases-with-jon-gjengset/
======
btown
Jon is doing an AMA on Reddit now for any who want to ask questions:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/c71f03/im_a_phd_stude...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/c71f03/im_a_phd_student_building_a_fast_research/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app)

